# Elder God Demonbane vs. Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann



## NightmareCinema (Sep 27, 2018)

I'm bored and I figured enough time's passed since the first time this happened. A lot has changed since then.

Who wins?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 27, 2018)

Pfffffffffft

Maybe if it were Vortex Blaster Demonbane

It would stand a chance


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 27, 2018)

Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann backhands Elder God Semenbane across the multiverse and nothing of value was lost


----------



## Shuma (Sep 27, 2018)

From what I've seen, Anti-Spiral quite literally created a quantum multiverse. A Multiversal structure requiring observation that brings infinite potential conceivable outcomes into reality and being, a universe moment by moment.

Honestly, not seeing what Elder god Demonbane did on that level unless i'm missing something.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 27, 2018)

So where is Demonbane standing now?


----------



## John Wayne (Sep 27, 2018)

Under the heel of better Mecha.


----------



## Solrac (Sep 27, 2018)

in all seriousness, what are Demonbane's stats?


----------



## Revan Reborn (Sep 28, 2018)

Isn't Demonbane nigh-omnipotent?


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Sep 28, 2018)

Pretty sure his strongest forms have some megaversal shit going for them or something


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Pretty sure his strongest forms have some megaversal shit going for them or something


It isn’t. It’s based on old ass outdated 4chan mistranslations that intentionally wanked the series and shitposted around


----------



## Shuma (Sep 28, 2018)

Revan Reborn said:


> Isn't Demonbane nigh-omnipotent?


"Nigh-Omnipotent" is a pretty in-applicable term for cross fiction scenarios. Demonbane wouldn't even meet the criteria if you did take such terms into consideration.



OneSimpleAnime said:


> Pretty sure his strongest forms have some megaversal shit going for them or something



Not from what i've seen. Infinite multiversal maybe based on The Shining trapezohedron, but not megaversal.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Sep 28, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> It isn’t. It’s based on old ass outdated 4chan mistranslations that intentionally wanked the series and shitposted around


Arent klein bottles a collection of multiverses? Or is it just 1 multiverse


----------



## John Wayne (Sep 28, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Arent klein bottles a collection of multiverses? Or is it just 1 multiverse



It's a single universe put in an infinite loop.


----------



## Shuma (Sep 28, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Arent klein bottles a collection of multiverses? Or is it just 1 multiverse


Nah.

The klein bottles are formed on the idea of ouro(tail) boros (eating) a concept to describe "the wholeness of infinity".



"Eternity" references the klein bottles. Everything will rehash itself. A constant fight among Good and Evil. As such, it's only a looped universe.



STTGL should win this fight tbh


----------



## saint rider 890 (Sep 28, 2018)

So if STTGL win that mean he strongest mecha , right ?


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 28, 2018)

saint rider 890 said:


> So if STTGL win that mean he strongest mecha , right ?



 No, that's the Xenogear.


----------



## Porshion (Sep 28, 2018)

Would TES' Numidium count as mech?


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 28, 2018)

Porshion said:


> Would TES' Numidium count as mech?


A robot yes, a mecha no.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2018)

So what's the outcome here: STTGL powerbombs Demonbane?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> So what's the outcome here: STTGL powerbombs Demonbane?


Yeah even with it’s strongest form, it can’t win

Vortex Blaster Demonbane basically killed its version of Eternity (ie Azathoth) and instead of surviving the destruction of the multiverse, it got fucked up pretty bad

IIRC the only thing left working from VBD was the arm


----------



## Galo de Lion (Sep 28, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> So what's the outcome here: STTGL powerbombs Demonbane?


STTGL rips EGD head off and slam dunks it into the Semenbane multiverse, destroying it.


----------



## John Wayne (Sep 28, 2018)

Could Simon on foot win?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

John Wayne said:


> Could Simon on foot win?


Yes


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Sep 28, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> So what's the outcome here: STTGL powerbombs Demonbane?



Definitely. STTGL has more to its disposal anyways.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2018)

TTGL said:


> STTGL rips EGD head off and slam dunks it into the Semenbane multiverse, destroying it.





Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Yeah even with it’s strongest form, it can’t win
> 
> Vortex Blaster Demonbane basically killed its version of Eternity (ie Azathoth) and instead of surviving the destruction of the multiverse, it got fucked up pretty bad
> 
> IIRC the only thing left working from VBD was the arm


I see. Does Demonbane have any speed feats or defenses against probability manipulation?


----------



## Solrac (Sep 28, 2018)

Damn I remember back in the earlier part of this decade where everyone agreed that Demonbane stomped TTGL-verse, even if everyone hated Demonbane. Now ironically the tables have turned.


----------



## Fang (Sep 28, 2018)

Shuma said:


> From what I've seen, Anti-Spiral quite literally created a quantum multiverse. A Multiversal structure requiring observation that brings infinite potential conceivable outcomes into reality and being, a universe moment by moment.
> 
> Honestly, not seeing what Elder god Demonbane did on that level unless i'm missing something.



Wasn't that due to probability manipulation?


----------



## Blocky (Sep 28, 2018)

How strong is Demonbane actually is now?

Because I am interested in this revelation that STTGL can now beat Elder God Demonbane


----------



## Blocky (Sep 28, 2018)

How strong is Demonbane actually is now?

Because I am interested in this revelation that STTGL can now beat Elder God Demonbane


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 28, 2018)

Blocky said:


> How strong is Demonbane actually is now?
> 
> Because I am interested in this revelation that STTGL can now beat Elder God Demonbane



 I hear multiverse level+ with similar levels of hax because of the whole "omnipotent busting omniverse level+" wank derived from 4chan shitposting iirc.

 Someone _could _take some of their own time to go through Demonbane for proper analysis like MatthewSchroeder, , but doubt many people would actually want to


----------



## John Wayne (Sep 28, 2018)

As someone who's read it I implore you to not subject yourself to that wretched filth.


----------



## Porshion (Sep 28, 2018)

Only thing worth mentioning from the series is Dr. West and the rest barely reach mediocre level


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 28, 2018)

Semenbane isn’t even pebble level, maybe Nighty level but that’s just pushing it


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

Virgin Semenbane

CHAD Xenogears


----------



## Empress Angeline (Sep 28, 2018)

STTGL drills straight through demonbane for ruining lovecraft


saint rider 890 said:


> So if STTGL win that mean he strongest mecha , right ?


Probably not, actually.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

Xenogears is the strongest mecha


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Sep 28, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Xenogears is the strongest mecha


What do you mean? Is there actually a mech called Xenogears?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> What do you mean? Is there actually a mech called Xenogears?


send me a PM

You tell me


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2018)

BUT TEH XENOGEARS IS TOO SMALL HOW CAN IT BE TEH STRONGERS????

Oh how I miss those arguments.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2018)

Also, TTGL has joined the _Surfing Demonbane _club. Welcome to the club, you deserved it.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> BUT TEH XENOGEARS IS TOO SMALL HOW CAN IT BE TEH STRONGERS????
> 
> Oh how I miss those arguments.


I would bet that Xenogears can change its size if Fei or Big Wave wills it but that might be NLFing PAS


Keollyn said:


> Also, TTGL has joined the _Surfing Demonbane _club. Welcome to the club, you deserved it.


As did Getter Emperor and Mazinger ZERO


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Sep 28, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> BUT TEH XENOGEARS IS TOO SMALL HOW CAN IT BE TEH STRONGERS????
> 
> Oh how I miss those arguments.


Its not the size that matters, its how you use your God Killing Fist


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Sep 28, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I would bet that Xenogears can change its size if Fei or Big Wave wills it but that might be NLFing PAS
> 
> As did Getter Emperor and Mazinger ZERO


Considering 0% probability is possible, and hes just making the mech bigger, its perfectly feasable, if useless


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> I would bet that Xenogears can change its size if Fei or Big Wave wills it but that might be NLFing PAS



NLF with PAS? The thing is a no limit by definition 


> As did Getter Emperor and Mazinger ZERO



Oh I haven't forgotten. I was just giving TTGL its shine. Though this is giving me an idea (4-mech tag team  )


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> NLF with PAS? The thing is a no limit by definition


True 


Keollyn said:


> Oh I haven't forgotten. I was just giving TTGL its shine. Though this is giving me an idea (4-mech tag team  )


Oh yeah, TTGL definitely deserves that shiny metal


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> Its not the size that matters, its how you use your God Killing Fist



Ironic enough, Xenogears vs. TTGL was the first time I heard that argument. Shin was such a fanboy.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> Ironic enough, Xenogears vs. TTGL was the first time I heard that argument. Shin was such a fanboy.


And Strongarm


----------



## Solrac (Sep 28, 2018)

As much as I never liked Demonbane at all (nor get into visual novels at all), I actually feel sorry for it here in the OBD now. As ironic as it is to see it losing to TTGL now. Not saying that I don't like Demonbane getting fed crow, but hey..

Btw, I am curious to know how is Xenogears omniversal-level? IS there any other game character that can beat it?


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2018)

Demonbane came a long way from being the king of mechas, to now even Graf can handle it


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2018)

Jakers said:


> As much as I never liked Demonbane at all (nor get into visual novels at all), I actually feel sorry for it here in the OBD now. As ironic as it is to see it losing to TTGL now. Not saying that I don't like Demonbane getting fed crow, but hey..
> 
> Btw, I am curious to know how is Xenogears omniversal-level? IS there any other game character that can beat it?



Umineko has some characters that can stalemate it I think. Digimon is pretty beast, but I still don't know their top tiers. There's some other game I keep hearing about that's wtfery and I'm sure I'm missing another game here

As for how... that's a whole resume that is explained pretty clear in the Xenogears series) OBD wiki page.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> Umineko has some characters that can stalemate it I think. Digimon is pretty beast, but I still don't know their top tiers. There's some other game I keep hearing about that's wtfery and I'm sure I'm missing another game here
> 
> As for how... that's a whole resume that is explained pretty clear in the Xenogears series) OBD wiki page.


TES likely can stalemate Xenogears. SMT probably can, I dunno. I'd have to go back into the series and find as much stuff as I can and that's gonna be tricky. I'm behind on some newer games


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2018)

Wait, TES caught up? And unless there's something more, SMT seems more equal to Saga than Gears.


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Sep 28, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Link removed
> 
> You tell me


Damn! It's omniverse level.


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 28, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> Wait, TES caught up? And unless there's something more, SMT seems more equal to Saga than Gears.


Yeah ask @TTGL on that. He can give you a lotta info on that.

I'd ask ThanatoSeraph about SMT but who knows if he'll show up

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 28, 2018)

I'm generally behind, so I wouldn't be surprised if they are anyways.

Though Xenogears did get pushed up again this year. Seems like it's a yearly thing now.

@NightmareCinema kinda hijacking your thread there


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 28, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> I'm generally behind, so I wouldn't be surprised if they are anyways.
> 
> Though Xenogears did get pushed up again this year. Seems like it's a yearly thing now.
> 
> @NightmareCinema kinda hijacking your thread there


Meh. Hijack away.


----------



## Blade (Sep 29, 2018)

STTGL dirty fireworks Cuibane

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 29, 2018)

Blade said:


> STTGL dirty fireworks Cuibane


STTGL = Future Trunks
Demonbane = Planet Trade Organization dumbasses that invaded Earth


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 29, 2018)

Fang said:


> Boy.


I haven’t gotten to play REDUX yet 

And my memory’s shit of all the games except for the SNES games


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 29, 2018)

Even if STTGL was multiversal it would be a finite multiverse isn't?

If Demonbane's multiverse was actually infinite it would win.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2018)

>Blade and others post screencaps showing its infinite/not finite with how the Anti-Spirals set it up
>can't comprehend this

What a twist

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 29, 2018)

If they arecreated minute to minute by the perception of the humans trapped it isnt.

It just increases in number without limit.

And that if they are even actual universes in the first place.


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2018)

Can you literally not read the posted screencap?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Sep 29, 2018)

Yes, it says they are created instant to instant as they are perceived.

Is the DB multiverse like that or it has an actual infinite amount of realities already existing?


----------



## Fang (Sep 29, 2018)

What the hell kind of nonsensical non-sequitur are you on?


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 29, 2018)

L4DR not knowing what he's talking about?

Classic

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 29, 2018)

Fang said:


> What the hell kind of nonsensical non-sequitur are you on?


The kind where he's just posting the same old debunked shit.

The same debunked shit from that metadome thread a few days ago.


----------



## Cain1234 (Sep 30, 2018)

You didn't debunk shit though, just the same cyclic argument as always, till the mods had enough and decided to kill it, no debunking done tho.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Sep 30, 2018)

You constantly debunk my theory about you having a functioning brain

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 30, 2018)

why is Cain butting in?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 30, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> You didn't debunk shit though, just the same cyclic argument as always, till the mods had enough and decided to kill it, no debunking done tho.





			
				iwandesu said:
			
		

> Cain is back ?
> Lol nope
> Locking


Different story than what you’re claiming

Iwan was and still is tired of your shit


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Sep 30, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> You didn't debunk shit though, just the same cyclic argument as always, till the mods had enough and decided to kill it, no debunking done tho.



I wonder how much you must hate TTGL to try so hard to downplay it. 

Estás salado.


----------



## Fang (Sep 30, 2018)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> I wonder how much you must hate TTGL to try so hard to downplay it.
> 
> Estás salado.



Pretty sure it was from a year or two ago when someone made a TTGL vs DBS thread and it was agreed outside of Zeno (then) that almost no way for DBS side to win and Cain went off on some weird rampage about how it was wank.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Sep 30, 2018)

Fang said:


> Pretty sure it was from a year or two ago when someone made a TTGL vs DBS thread and it was agreed outside of Zeno (then) that almost no way for DBS side to win and Cain went off on some weird rampage about how it was wank.



So salty because TTGL and Saint Seiya tear a new one on DBS? Saint Seiya amd TTGL making DBS fans salty since immeorial times.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 30, 2018)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> I wonder how much you must hate TTGL to try so hard to downplay it.
> 
> Estás salado.



 Cain is basically a Phenomenol Lite. To him, DB is the stronkest evah, none can beat it! It's. Just. Pure. MAGIC!


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Sep 30, 2018)

Ampchu said:


> Cain is basically a Phenomenol Lite. To him, DB is the stronkest evah, none can beat it! It's. Just. Pure. MAGIC!


It's a shame Akira Toriyama doesn't give his series more power. Omniversal Zeno anyone?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Sep 30, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> It's a shame Akira Toriyama doesn't give his series more power. Omniversal Zeno anyone?


Fuck Zeno

Super CHADron is where it’s at


----------



## Nep Heart (Sep 30, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> It's a shame Akira Toriyama doesn't give his series more power. Omniversal Zeno anyone?



 He already did. DBS was a massive power-up relative to the Z era. Not to mention, why should he need to? You don't need power levels (irony given DB since the Z era themed mostly around that) to enjoy a series in the first place. That's likely why DBS is inferior to DB and DBZ in the first place tbh.

 Also, what Blakk said, fuck Zeno as a character.


----------



## Blocky (Sep 30, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> It's a shame Akira Toriyama doesn't give his series more power. Omniversal Zeno anyone?


 
There's a reason why hax exist

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NightmareCinema (Sep 30, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> Blub blub blub


I can’t understand you with that Dragon Ball dick in your mouth.

Do try to say something of substance next time.

Or don’t. It doesn’t really matter.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 30, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> It's a shame Akira Toriyama doesn't give his series more power. Omniversal Zeno anyone?



Why? All anyone would need is a master ball to beat him


----------



## saint rider 890 (Oct 1, 2018)




----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 1, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> It's a shame Akira Toriyama doesn't give his series more power. Omniversal Zeno anyone?



For what? For the fiasco that is the cashgrab of DBS? No, thanks


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 1, 2018)

Keollyn said:


> Why? All anyone would need is a master ball to beat him


Keo, you assume that Zen-O is actually worth a Master Ball. Master Balls are reserved only for the best of the best of Pokemon. Zen-O isn't one of them.

Zen-O's one of those irrelevant shitters like Dunsparce.


----------



## Gordo solos (Oct 1, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> It's a shame Akira Toriyama doesn't give his series more power. Omniversal Zeno anyone?


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Oct 1, 2018)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> For what? For the fiasco that is the cashgrab of DBS? No, thanks



For the fans!


----------



## Blocky (Oct 1, 2018)

As a DB fan who seen almost every ep of DBS, I say no.


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Oct 1, 2018)

Blocky said:


> As a DB fan who seen almost every ep of DBS, I say no.



But...but... How is Dragon Ball going to beat Pre Crisis Superman?


----------



## Blocky (Oct 1, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> But...but... How is Dragon Ball going to beat Pre Crisis Superman?


Who cares?

If PC superman still beats Goku, Oh well.

Dragonball isn't all about power levels you know, It even started out as a parody till it became different.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 1, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> But...but... How is Dragon Ball going to beat Pre Crisis Superman?


Just get used to the fact DBS is NOT the most powerful fiction overall.


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Oct 1, 2018)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> Just get used to the fact DBS is NOT the most powerful fiction overall.



It doesn't have to be that way.


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 1, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> It doesn't have to be that way.


Akira toriyama and toei arent that bad of writers, so no


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 3, 2018)

So no other objections to multiversal+ TTGL?

Just two irrelevant shitters?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 3, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> So no other objections to multiversal+ TTGL?
> 
> Just two irrelevant shitters?


Their opinions pretty much mean nothing whatsoever so


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> Their opinions pretty much mean nothing whatsoever so


Right.

So does Demonbane have any defenses against probability manipulation?


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 3, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Right.
> 
> So does Demonbane have any defenses against probability manipulation?


To my knowledge, no but @trexalfa can probably supply you with accurate info


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> To my knowledge, no but @trexalfa can probably supply you with accurate info


Well, let's wait on him, then.


----------



## raphxenon (Oct 3, 2018)

Since demonbane is out of the box, Between sttgl and mazinger zero who wins ?


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 3, 2018)

Again, even if TTGL was multiversal it was just a finite multiverse so


----------



## trexalfa (Oct 3, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Again, even if TTGL was multiversal it was just a finite multiverse so



Shut the fuck up.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 3, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Again, even if TTGL was multiversal it was just a finite multiverse so





How long are you gonna be salty with TTGL again?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 3, 2018)

Alchemist of Atlas said:


> How long are you gonna be salty with TTGL again?



I'm simply right about it not being multiversal, even being nice enough to call it that it's not an infinite multiverse.

People just likes TTGL and hates demonbane but feelings are irrelevant in a fight


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Oct 3, 2018)

Your opinion is irrelevant in this fight


----------



## Jackalinthebox (Oct 3, 2018)

Going out of your way to be a contrarian is obnoxious, just saying


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2018)

raphxenon said:


> Since demonbane is out of the box, Between sttgl and mazinger zero who wins ?



Getter Robo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> Getter Robo.


You been reading Devolution?


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> Getter Robo.



In before 4th Reiatsu claims Getter Emperor punching out universal cosmics doesn't count in Anthology because even though its a canon continuation of Ken's works he'll say its not by the original author.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> In before 4th Reiatsu claims Getter Emperor punching out universal cosmics doesn't count in Anthology because even though its a canon continuation of Ken's works he'll say its not by the original author.


The Getter Emperor one shot that La Geus goddess from Kyomu Senki and ate her afterward

I’d need someone to confirm it but apparently La Geus is a living multiverse or something crazy like that

And Getter Emperor one shot her and absorbed her


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 3, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I'm simply right about it not being multiversal, even being nice enough to call it that it's not an infinite multiverse.
> 
> People just likes TTGL and hates demonbane but feelings are irrelevant in a fight



   

What a poor comeback... if we can even call it one to begin with.


----------



## Fang (Oct 3, 2018)

Imakarum Mirabilis said:


> The Getter Emperor one shot that La Geus goddess from Kyomu Senki and ate her afterward
> 
> I’d need someone to confirm it but apparently La Geus is a living multiverse or something crazy like that
> 
> And Getter Emperor one shot her and absorbed her



Yep. He punched her into oblivion. Then again Getter Emperor just gattaiing is > Big Bang levels anways.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blakk Jakk (Oct 3, 2018)

Fang said:


> Yep. He punched her into oblivion. Then again Getter Emperor just gattaiing is > Big Bang levels anways.


In Devolution, one fragment managed to absorb 3000 universes and Getter Emperor is hyped to slay the Creator of the multiverse which has infinite universes

Getter Emperor shits on Big Bang levels of energy by now


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Again, even if TTGL was multiversal it was just a finite multiverse so





lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> I'm simply right about it not being multiversal, even being nice enough to call it that it's not an infinite multiverse.
> 
> People just likes TTGL and hates demonbane but feelings are irrelevant in a fight



Right. "Finite" despite the screencaps saying they increase infinitely as they are perceived. Because the labyrinth is an ever-evolving labyrinth in order to keep them trapped forever.

So you're basically wrong on that one. Again. To the surprise of absolutely no one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 4, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Right. "Finite" despite the screencaps saying they increase infinitely as they are perceived. Because the labyrinth is an ever-evolving labyrinth in order to keep them trapped forever.



They increase as they are perceived, all that exist is what they perceive second to second.In the time they where there they perceived a numbered amount of pocket realities.

Increasing to infinity=/=infinite


----------



## trexalfa (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> They increase as they are perceived, all that exist is what they perceive second to second.In the time they where there they perceived a numbered amount of pocket realities.
> 
> Increasing to infinity=/=infinite



>Still insisting on calling them pocket realities
>When they are full blown universes.

Your agenda isn't showing, not at all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 4, 2018)

trexalfa said:


> >Still insisting on calling them pocket realities
> >When they are full blown universes.
> 
> Your agenda isn't showing, not at all.



They where shiting themselves at the universe ending but they are supposed to be able to create their own multiverse, a power they only showed to trap their enemies.

Because in some works people is scared for their planet even if the universe is at stake so it doesn't matter, right?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> They increase as they are perceived, all that exist is what they perceive second to second.In the time they where there they perceived a numbered amount of pocket realities.
> 
> Increasing to infinity=/=infinite


>Pocket realities
>Word used to call each of them is "uchu" a.k.a. universe
>Still trying to push for your shitty narrative

Nope, ain't working. Shut up and continue losing.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 4, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> >Pocket realities
> >Word used to call each of them is "uchu" a.k.a. universe
> >Still trying to push for your shitty narrative
> 
> Nope, ain't working. Shut up and continue losing.



Ok, universes of unknow size, maybe planet sized.

And definitely a finite number of them because they are created by the consciousness of the ¿40? people there's on the Lagan.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> THey where shiting themselves at the universe ending but they are supposed to be able to create their own universe, a power they only showed to trap their enemies.
> 
> Because in some works people is scared for their planet even if the universe is at stake so it doesn't matter, right?


They live in the universe, you dope. Of course they'd be scared because it's their home.

And yet despite that, the Anti-Spirals created their own multiverse where they can use their Spiral Power without consequence and once that disappeared with their deaths, all bets were off.

You placing a hard cap on characters because of things like them being scared for their universe/planet is retarded. Like I said, you want to say Shin Megami Tensei isn't megaversal anymore because of them trying to save Tokyo/one planet despite fighting multiverse-destroying characters? No? Then shut up.




lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Ok, universes of unknow size, maybe planet sized.


>Unknown size
>When the Japanese specifically use "uchu" when describing the universe (as in our universe)
>Acting like you know what you're talking about

Still dumb. Still losing. Still a worthless sign-up troll.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Ok, universes of unknow size, maybe planet sized.
> 
> And definitely a finite number of them because they are created by the consciousness of the ¿40? people there's on the Lagan.


>Editing your posts again

Wow. Such a bitch move on your part. They're infinite. Blade's screencap already says it. Your denial means nothing. You're being a contrarian just for the sake of being one.

Pathetic.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 4, 2018)

Right, an ever increasing number of something ever actually being infinite.



NightmareCinema said:


> They live in the universe, you dope. Of course they'd be scared because it's their home.
> 
> And yet despite that, the Anti-Spirals created their own multiverse where they can use their Spiral Power without consequence and once that disappeared with their deaths, all bets were off.
> 
> You placing a hard cap on characters because of things like them being scared for their universe/planet is retarded. Like I said, you want to say Shin Megami Tensei isn't megaversal anymore because of them trying to save Tokyo/one planet despite fighting multiverse-destroying characters? No? Then shut up



Missing the point of view of the Antispiral, they care about their own survival, no universe= they die.

They aren't humans whit a sentimental attachment to a specific planet.



NightmareCinema said:


> >Unknown size
> >When the Japanese specifically use "uchu" when describing the universe (as in our universe)
> >Acting like you know what you're talking about
> 
> Still dumb. Still losing. Still a worthless sign-up troll.



Uchu doesn't imply any size, is just universe.



NightmareCinema said:


> Wow. Such a bitch move on your part. They're infinite. Blade's screencap already says it. Your denial means nothing. You're being a contrarian just for the sake of being one.
> 
> Pathetic.



Those that said "a series of universes that are created as they are perceived?

Prove they perceived an infinite amount of realities.


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Right, an ever increasing number of something ever actually being infinite.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, an ever increasing number can go on endlessly. Thanks for noting that because that's literally how the concept of infinity works. Nice job, you're finally getting it.

Also, that's your headcanon considering they wanted to preserve the universe. It's also THEIR FUCKING HOME. Same as the other Spiral races except they went about the preservation of their home the wrong way.

Uchu does imply size, you dumbass. It's what the Japanese use to describe the universe at large. Nice job not getting this. @trexalfa is a Japanese reader/speaker and he can confirm this.

Already proved it. You're just being purposely ignorant.

Now shut the fuck up and stop wasting everyone else's time. You trying to get the last word in isn't going to work.

So, again, you have no fucking idea what you're talking about.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 4, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> Yes, an ever increasing number can go on endlessly. Thanks for noting that because that's literally how the concept of infinity works. Nice job, you're finally getting it.



That's not an infinite number of something.

You need infinite GL members or an infinite amount of time for that.



NightmareCinema said:


> Uchu does imply size, you dumbass. It's what the Japanese use to describe the universe at large. Nice job not getting this. @trexalfa is a Japanese reader/speaker and he can confirm this.



So all universes are always at least the size of IRL universe, even when they are pocket dimensions?


----------



## John Wayne (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That's not an infinite number of something.



That's exactly what it is.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That's not an infinite number of something.



You really are retarded. It increases endlessly. Never stopping. That's how infinity works. It just keeps going on and on. Why do you think it's called "ad infinitum"? 

The labyrinth is doing just that: increasing in number repeatedly and endlessly. Nice job not knowing what you're fucking talking about. AS. PER. USUAL.


----------



## lol 4th dimension reiatsu (Oct 4, 2018)

That's not an infinite amount of something you idiots, you need infinite Gurren Lagan members or an infinite amount of time for that if the human perception is what creates the realities.

What you are describing is a finite number that is always increasing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> That's not an infinite amount of something you idiots, you need infinite Gurren Lagan members or an infinite amount of time for that if the human perception is what creates the realities.
> 
> What you are describing is a finite number that is always increasing.


Except that's the fucking definition of infinite. It just keeps on increasing forever. You're not getting that because you're purposely stonewalling. Fuck this shit.

@iwandesu @MusubiKazesaru Get this ignorant little shit out of my thread. He's done nothing but stonewall and regurgitate the exact same debunked arguments.


----------



## trexalfa (Oct 4, 2018)

They are called universes, not pocket dimensions. Pocket dimensions is just something you are slapping onto them cause you want to desperately downplay TTGL. Again, we see outer space in these universes. And lots of stars, so definately not planet sized. If the Labyrinth is described as a multiverse, we are not going to say "Oh but they are not actually universes!".

Second, the Anti Spiral could create the Super Spiral Space which is a legit universe. You have no way to downplay that. According to your logic, that shouldn't have been possible, cause they trying to save the universe from the Spiral Nemesis totally excludes the possibility of them being able to create another universe.

Downplay harder.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OneSimpleAnime (Oct 4, 2018)

The point of the spiral nemesis is that once it starts they cant stop it, just because it “only” destroys their universe doesnt mean shit


----------



## Fang (Oct 4, 2018)

4th you are embarrassing yourself. Go actually rewatch TTGL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cain1234 (Oct 4, 2018)

OneSimpleAnime said:


> The point of the spiral nemesis is that once it starts they cant stop it, just because it “only” destroys their universe doesnt mean shit




Actually it means alot, only destroying  their universe and not mentioning any other timelines or dimension types kinda limits its actual shown feats.

There is also the Pocket Dimension that SGGL fought, that too was also a multi galactic sized Universe.

Like look at the actual Anti-Spiral home planet where Simon and the Anti Spiral fought, it was just a planet.


Super Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann is 52.8 billion light years tall, according to the official guide book from GAINAX This makes it about 50% the size of the observable universe, which spans 93 billion light years.

After transforming into its drill form, its size is multiplied significantly, since its _Super Tengen Toppa Giga Drill_ is at least ten times longer (528 billion light years), and about four times wider. This gives it a cone area over 180 times the size of the Super Tengen Toppa, STTGL is multiversal by a factor of over a 100 universes.


Back in the days, STTGL lost to Demonbane badly, I was pretty pissed of about it. How has that match up changed.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 4, 2018)

lol 4th dimension reiatsu said:


> Ok, universes of unknow size, maybe planet sized.
> 
> And definitely a finite number of them because they are created by the consciousness of the ¿40? people there's on the Lagan.



I'll ask again. How salty are you to try to downplay TTGL on an already lost cause? 

Do a favor to everyone. Shut up and leave. It's clear you hold grudges against TTGL.


----------



## Galo de Lion (Oct 4, 2018)

Wow, us seeing galaxies in a the Multiversal Labyrinth proves they're unknown in size. But keep ignoring objective, tangible evidence in favour of being a dishonest, stonewalling sack of shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NightmareCinema (Oct 4, 2018)

Cain1234 said:


> Actually it means alot, only destroying  their universe and not mentioning any other timelines or dimension types kinda limits its actual shown feats.
> 
> There is also the Pocket Dimension that SGGL fought, that too was also a multi galactic sized Universe.
> 
> ...


>Needing other timelines for the feat to be not limited

Shut the fuck up already, Cain. You’ve proven you’re incapable of honestly debating.

And in case you’ve forgotten, the Anti-Spiral already created different universes/timelines in the form of the multiversal labyrinth. Which then disappeared when the Anti-Spirals died because they weren’t there to maintain it.

Also, the observable universe has grown since then so you’re pretty much using outdated info for your sorry attempt at “calcing”.

Now shut up.


----------



## geeknerd22ducks (Oct 4, 2018)

NightmareCinema said:


> >Needing other timelines for the feat to be not limited
> 
> Shut the fuck up already, Cain. You’ve proven you’re incapable of honestly debating.
> 
> ...



Damn dude. That's mean.


----------



## Alchemist of Atlas (Oct 5, 2018)

geeknerd22ducks said:


> Damn dude. That's mean.



You don't know about Cain. Most people here have valid reasons to dislike his dishonest way to debate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## setsuna tenma (Oct 5, 2018)

why is this thread not locked yet?


----------

